# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Truncate transaction log through sql query analyser

## JINIJOSE

Hi guys

My website is in asp and sql2000. My problem is the ISP gave access to database through query analyser. some days the transaction log is growing too high. so i want to clear it. i call up them and clear it. My question is can truncate the log file through query analyser ?
I had limited access to database.

Jini

----------


## nosepicker

BACKUP LOG database_name WITH TRUNCATE_ONLY

----------


## rmiao

You'd better to backup log to disk for db recovery purpose.

----------


## skhanal

Backup does not reduce the size of the transaction log file, you have to use DBCC SHRINKDATABASE or DBCC SHRINKFILE

----------


## JINIJOSE

dear skhanal

It is worked once. but not it not working. the error message returns "please contact your administrator"

What to do ?

jini

----------


## rmiao

Any error message?

----------


## skhanal

Everytime you run DBCC you will see 
"DBCC execution completed. If DBCC printed error messages, contact your system administrator."
message, so if there is no error then you are fine.

----------


## JINIJOSE

yes skhanal, you are right.
err is same. but nothing is happening.

what to do ?

----------


## rmiao

"DBCC execution completed. If DBCC printed error messages, contact your system administrator." is not error message.

----------


## JINIJOSE

rmiao,

then how can i solve my problem ?

----------


## rmiao

What's your problem? Any error message?

----------


## Delabio

> Hi guys
> 
> My website is in asp and sql2000. My problem is the ISP gave access to database through query analyser. some days the transaction log is growing too high. so i want to clear it. i call up them and clear it. My question is can truncate the log file through query analyser ?
> I had limited access to database.
> 
> Jini


Backup log to disk for database recovery purpose.

----------

